
Which Country Would Win in the Programming Olympics? - nikbackm
http://blog.hackerrank.com/which-country-would-win-in-the-programming-olympics/
======
markatkinson
Proud to see South Africa made it onto the list.

------
georgenetu
Looks like Java isn't very popular in Asia.

